# Switching to TOTW



## Dogs4ever (Mar 14, 2011)

My 5 year old Cockapoo Milo has been eating Pro Plan for about 5 months and after learning more about dog food ingredients I decided to switch him to a better quality food. I started adding TOTW High Prairie in with the Pro Plan yesterday. He seems to like it and so far there haven't been any digestive problems. I'm wondering if anyone else has switched to TOTW and how their dogs are doing on this food.


----------



## chocolatelabguy (Nov 17, 2009)

We switched from Chicken Soup For The Dog Lover's Soul to TOTW well over a year ago, and our Chocolate Lab absolutely loves all 4 varieties. She's doing great on it, and we have had no negative issues at all.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I personally don't feed kibble, but when we brought Taste of the Wild into our in stock line up at my facility, it quickly made leaps and bounds past Canidae ALS and took the place of our best selling food. I get a lot of really excellent feedback from a lot of customers on it.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Dogs4ever said:


> My 5 year old Cockapoo Milo has been eating Pro Plan for about 5 months and after learning more about dog food ingredients I decided to switch him to a better quality food. I started adding TOTW High Prairie in with the Pro Plan yesterday. He seems to like it and so far there haven't been any digestive problems. I'm wondering if anyone else has switched to TOTW and how their dogs are doing on this food.


The High Pairie and Wetlands are much better than the other two. My dog totally loves the Wetlands. I feed that dry in the AM & Orijen in the PM. Check out his coat and face. And don't believe all the hype from the raw feeders here, because there is absolutely no SCIENTIFIC proof to it being a better diet, absolutely NONE....http://3toestony.shutterfly.com/

Just make sure you always feed a good dog food because that is the key !!!
The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Ranchland,wild Prairie, pacifica & grassland Only.
3.	Horizon Legacy
4.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie, Only.
5.	GO, grain free/endurance Only.
6.	Fromm, 4 star.
7.	Merrick
8.	Wellness Core
9.	Blue Wilderness
10.	Artemis
The B list
1. Evangers
2. Timberwolf
3. Fromm, the rest of their products.
4. Instinct
5. Wellness super 5 mix
6. Now, Grain free. 
7. Solid Gold
8. Precise Holistic Complete, Only.
9. Natures Logic
10. GO, the rest of their products.
11. Pinnacle
12. First Mate
13. Kirkland or Natural Domain, Costco!(mainly because of cost)
14. Now, the rest of their products.
15. Annamaet, Salcha, Aqualuk & Manitok only.
The C list
1.	Nutrisource
2.	Dr. Tims
3.	Evo
4.	Chicken soup for the dog lovers soul
5.	Exclusive
6.	Pure Vita
7.	Canidae, Pure grainfree formulas Only.
8.	Wellness 
9.	Earthborn
10.	Organix
11.	Whole Earth farms, this well move up!
12.	Premium Edge
13.	Innova


----------



## rescuedoglover (Sep 26, 2010)

4 of your top five A listers are Canadian manufacturers, and 60% are Grain-Free foods. Surprised that Wilderness is an A food given the issues involved with their recall, and that Earthborn and C&P Organix are Cs


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> And don't believe all the hype from the raw feeders here, because there is absolutely no SCIENTIFIC proof to it being a better diet, absolutely NONE


But there's scientific proof that kibble is superior to a carnivores natural diet right?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Ummmm, how in the hell is Earthborn a C food? SERIOUSLY????


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I switched from Natural Balance LID to TOTW Pacific Stream a year or so ago and my dogs have done great on it. I now rotate between Pacific Stream, Pelican Bay (found at Costco) and Earthborn and have been happy with all 3. Unfortunately due to allergies the Pacific Stream is the only TOTW version I can feed so I cannot comment on the others but have been thrilled with that one.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

It always makes me laugh when people say there is no proof raw is superior to kibble.. nature is proof. Kibble is new. It should be the kibble companies who have to prove their food is better than raw.. Any human nutritionist is going to tell you whole, natural foods are better!

That being said, kibble has made leaps and bounds in the past few years and TOTW is decent.


----------



## lab_lover97 (Mar 13, 2011)

two of my dogs eat TOTW all four flavors and do great on it..as for that list,not sure how you came up with it.....but Evo is a top notch and is just as good as any other food on your A list..


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

meggels said:


> Ummmm, how in the hell is Earthborn a C food? SERIOUSLY????


I feel it's a good food, but I had to draw the line somewhere as far as where I place them. I would feed any of these that I have listed, OK I lied I would not feed Innova anymore.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> But there's scientific proof that kibble is superior to a carnivores natural diet right?


You guys are the ones always hyping up your raw deits and every single thread here has someone making a snide little remark about raw being so great. I can read between the lines and just ""why"" did you even respond like that???? I never said that!!!,,, so once again you are putting words into my mouth. THERE IS ABSOLUTLY NO PROOF EITHER WAY!!! As long as you are feeding a good kibble.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

lab_lover97 said:


> two of my dogs eat TOTW all four flavors and do great on it..as for that list,not sure how you came up with it.....but Evo is a top notch and is just as good as any other food on your A list..


If you didn't know I am very involved in the kibble industry (I do not work for a dog food co.). I must be honest and say that I have not heard anything bad about EVO, but California Natural and Innova are a different story. I hear something negitive about those 2 almost every week. Thats why I have at least left them on my list. Now Innova is coming off, when I hear one more thing.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

rescuedoglover said:


> 4 of your top five A listers are Canadian manufacturers, and 60% are Grain-Free foods. Surprised that Wilderness is an A food given the issues involved with their recall, and that Earthborn and C&P Organix are Cs



It was Blue Buffalo and not Blue Wilderness that was in the recall. Yes, they are made by the same company and yes I should and well move them down my list, but I have not had one single person tell me that their dog didn't do good on Wilderness.

Recalls & Withdrawals

Theirs nothing wrong with this ingredient list, you might jump on Tomato Pomace but it does serve a purpose. Yes and the Deboned Chicken is gonna move down some, but I like seeing it in a dogs diet. I'll tell ya, if they replaced Potato starch with sweet potatoes I would be moving this way up the ladder.

Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Potato Starch, Turkey Meal, Whitefish Meal, Salmon Meal, Tomato Pomace (natural source of Lycopene), Chicken Fat (preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols), Oatmeal,

of your top five A listers are Canadian manufacturers,DOESN'T THAT TELL YOU SOMETHING(I am an American and a vet)???? And 60% are Grain-Free foods, thats because they are better dog foods. I really like Oatmeal and brown rice but I do not like any other grains, there fore that brings down dog food who have them in them in my book.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

meggels said:


> Ummmm, how in the hell is Earthborn a C food? SERIOUSLY????


Because this list makes no sense, and there is no SCIENTIFIC evidence to support it. Science, science, science. 



GermanSheperdlover said:


> You guys are the ones always hyping up your raw deits and every single thread here


 Might i remind you, GSL, that it was in fact YOU that brought raw into this thread. YOU mentioned it. In fact, raw feeders had actually responded with no mention of raw, but apparently it is so on your mind you simply couldn't resist. 

Please, GSL, keep this thread kibble-oriented. Keep raw out of it. If you have something to say about raw, please take it to the raw section, but do NOT hijack a kibble thread to give your opinions on raw. Thanks.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> You guys are the ones always hyping up your raw deits and every single thread here has someone making a snide little remark about raw being so great. I can read between the lines and just ""why"" did you even respond like that???? I never said that!!!,,, so once again you are putting words into my mouth. THERE IS ABSOLUTLY NO PROOF EITHER WAY!!! As long as you are feeding a good kibble.


GSL - I'm a canned food feeder (used to be kibble/canned) but I do not think raw feeders deserve the bad name you give them. No other kibble feeders seem to have problems with them. There isn't any scientific proof that certain kibbles are superior to others either so aren’t you being a little hypocritical? In the dog food reviews section, you said that you purchased some prepared raw at a store and would feed more of it if it weren’t for the price. You like buying your dog meat from Costco. You also prefer kibbles with higher meat contents. You always refer to a dog’s natural diet, their canine teeth, carnivorous classification, etc. as the basis for your reasoning. So why is raw not superior then? You can feed all meat and the most natural diet for dogs, too. And why shouldn’t someone listen to arguments from both sides?

And to stay on topic, I've fed TOTW Wetlands & High Prairie. My dog did great and I think TOTW is by far the best budget friendly option.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> It was Blue Buffalo and not Blue Wilderness that was in the recall. Yes, they are made by the same company and yes I should and well move them down my list, but I have not had one single person tell me that their dog didn't do good on Wilderness.
> 
> Recalls & Withdrawals
> 
> ...



Err, actually,the wilderness chicken formula was part of the recall. 


And I don't get how you had to "draw the line" and put Earthborn into a C. Definitely doesn't belong there. Man, sometimes you thought process really just doesn't make sense...


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> It was Blue Buffalo and not Blue Wilderness that was in the recall. Yes, they are made by the same company and yes I should and well move them down my list, but I have not had one single person tell me that their dog didn't do good on Wilderness.


Well say hello to your one person because all 3 of my dogs it gave horrible gas and diarrhea to, and my younger Boxer also had vomiting while on it. And that was with slowly switching over during 10 days. No such thing as "one food fits all" and there's pros and cons about ALL foods.


----------



## 2Puggles (Mar 12, 2011)

Well my dogs didn't seem to do too well on TOTW. Our pup had really loose stools and our puggles gained weight. I know you are thinking maybe overfeeding....but we were on ly giving the puggles 3/4c. per day and the pup was getting 2c.. We switched them to Canidae Grain Free and the pup is doing much better, but still has smelly gas sometimes. I see it listed as a C Food. Maybe I need to switch them again.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

2Puggles said:


> Well my dogs didn't seem to do too well on TOTW. Our pup had really loose stools and our puggles gained weight. I know you are thinking maybe overfeeding....but we were on ly giving the puggles 3/4c. per day and the pup was getting 2c.. We switched them to Canidae Grain Free and the pup is doing much better, but still has smelly gas sometimes. I see it listed as a C Food. Maybe I need to switch them again.


3/4 cup seems like it may be a lot for a Puggle, how much do they weigh? My 67 pound dog only ate 2 1/2 cups on TOTW. 

For gas I'd recommend ProZyme it does wonders!

On that "list" is someone's OPINION, there's no proof to back up anything, it's just their personal opinion and many here (myself included) think their opinion is incorrect. There is nothing wrong with the food you are feeding and if your dogs are doing well on it then you're fine.

Good luck!


----------



## 2Puggles (Mar 12, 2011)

One puggle weighs 23.5 pounds (5 years) and the other 27 pounds (7 years). We were previously feeding the 1c. a day of Holistic Select before switching due to one of them having an itching problem. I am hoping they slim down with the Canidae. We'll see.

And, thanks...I will try the Prozyme and see how it works.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> And don't believe all the hype from the raw feeders here, because there is absolutely no SCIENTIFIC proof to it being a better diet, absolutely NONE


If you depend on science to "prove" anything, you don't understand the purpose of science and it's method. Science can't prove anything because it uses unproven assumptions to start with.

To determine if a raw diet is better than a kibble diet (or vice versa) you would have to do untold number of experiments to just develop a theory. I think logic is on the raw feeders side. I think to assume that we could manufacture a better food than our canine companions' maker, is asinine.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 7, 2010)

"The A list
2. Acana, Ranchland,wild Prairie, pacifica & grassland Only."

Can I ask, why only those grain-free kibbles? The other Acanas (except lamb&apple) have also 55-60% meat ingredients. Do you think potatoes and sweet potatoes are better than oats and rice? Why?


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I am also in the process of switching my 4 dogs over to TOTW from NB LIDs....and because of allergies, I will only use the Pacific Stream and Sierra Mountain. So far, so good on the switch. I will say one thing to GSL....your A,B,C list and mine might differ. I love NB LIDs for my allergy prone dogs and I notice you don't even list it. I would put them on my "A" list. I actually like the lower protein percentages in the 2 flavors of TOTW I will be using for my dogs, so I would put them on my "A" list. Feeding dogs is a very personal thing, I've discovered. I feel as long as I'm feeding food with good, high quality ingredients and from a company I choose to use because I have read up on them and deem them to be satisfactory (to me), then I am feeding my dogs well. Even my opinion and yours may differ as to what is "high quality ingredients" lol. Someone else will have an even different opinion. It never ends! I have never fed TOTW and I'm finding I like it better than the NB, so far. I will put Pacific Stream and Sierra Mountain both on my "A" list.


----------

